# Books Recommended by our Members: November 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got a book you couldn't put down? Post it here!

For the October recommendations, look here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14215.0.html

Ann & Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Read this yesterday while engaging in housework avoidance:



I expected it to be overly cute, but it was quite good, and I wanted to be Homer's best friend by the end


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Just finished the sequel to The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins, Catching Fire.  Loved it as much as the first book, and now I'm going to be very impatiently waiting for the final book in the trilogy!

No Kindle version of Catching Fire yet. 

I highly recommend both books, though, they're excellent!


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I read this book a couple of months ago and the characters are still with me.

It's a story about a group of people living in an old hotel in New York. A developer becomes interested in acquiring the hotel and starts pressuring the people to move out. It's a cozy story on one level and a thriller on another level. It's a book full of quirky characters and lots of surprises.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

I just finished this book a few days ago and it was a fantastic read. Follows the rebirth of Disney in the late 1970s, creative peak in the late 1980s/early 1990s and near downfall under Eisner's micromanagement in 1995-2004. I wish he would have updated it to include


Spoiler



Eisner being ousted in 2005


 but it is still a great story. It's almost hard to believe how many mistakes they made near the end.


Spoiler



It started with deciding to build EuroDisney in Paris instead of Barcelona, by the beach. That is followed by driving Jeffrey Katzenberg away (and refusing to settle his lawsuit, costing Disney $250 million), rejecting multiple would be hits after purchasing ABC (Survivor, CSI), botching a deal to steal David Letterman, rejecting many potential hit movies due to cost cutting measures (biggest being Lord Of The Rings), driving the Weinsteins away from Miramax, passing on purchasing DirectTV, almost driving Pixar away and purchasing Fox Family Network for $3 billion dollars which is was about $2 billion more than what it was worth.


 And those are only the things I remember off of the top of my head


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Sporadic, sounds really interesting!  I'm getting a sample!

Betsy


----------



## deeone (Nov 6, 2009)

ht

check out the book comedoes... It is a rollercoaster of laughter. 
it is available in the kindle store...

http://www.amazon.com/COMEDOES/dp/B002VECRDG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1257517117&sr=1-1

www.thecomedoes.com


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

A collection of stories from the Kindleboards Authors.

All proceeds go to fight breast cancer!

A wonderful compilation of some terrific stories.  I gave it 5 Stars!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just read this in 24 hours. It is absolutely wonderful! It's one of those books that I read it fast because I wanted to know what was going to happen but now I'll go back and re-read favorite parts. Highly, highly, highly recommended! Funny and touching and sweet and just what I needed this week.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

_The Street Of A Thousand Blooms._










Very very good.

deb


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought this was excellent, and just ordered the second book this morning.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

For anyone that likes a good romance, but gets bored with the usual run-of-the-mill story, I read this one based on a recommendation from the DearAuthor website and loved it. It is a very different story because it features a hero that is bisexual (although that is not really the focus of the story). It's more about how the power of love can heal two very wounded people. Also, although it was published by Samhain, it is definitely NOT one of their erotic romances - there's some sex, but nothing more than what would be in a typical romance.

Butterfly Tattoo







by Deidre Knight (no image available in the Amazon store).

Product Description:
Just when the darkness seems permanent, fate flips a switch.

Michael Warner has been drifting in a numb haze since his lover was killed by a drunk driver. As the anniversary of the wreck approaches, Michael-s grief grows more suffocating. Yet he must find a way through the maze of pain and secrets to live for their troubled young daughter who struggles with guilt that she survived the crash.

Out of the darkness comes a voice, a lifeline he never expected to find-Rebecca O-Neill, a development executive in the studio where Michael works as an electrician.

Rebecca, a former sitcom celebrity left scarred from a crazed fan-s attack, has retreated from the limelight and from life in general, certain no man can ever get past her disfigurement. The instant sparks between her and Michael, who arrives to help her during a power outage, come as a complete surprise-and so does her uncanny bond with his daughter.

For the first time, all three feel compelled to examine their inner and outer scars in the light of love. But trust is hard to come by, especially when you-re not sure what to believe when you look in the mirror. The scars? Or the truth?

Warning: This title contains a three-hankie redemptive romance, a man with a complicated past, a heroine who-s stronger than she knows, and tender, explicit sex scenes that may just break your heart-and make you believe in love once again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This one just came out on Kindle. I search for it every few months and was finally rewarded for my patience. The following link is for the paper version.



I love stories about ordinary people who find themselves in extraordinary situations and end up doing extraordinary things.

This is a short book (285 pages) and at $9.95 it's pricey for the Kindle, but what-the-heck, even my ratty old paperback version is worth $49.95. 

Hugh Whittington has gone missing - reported dead while filming near Mount Everest. Determined to find him, his brother Charles embarks on a perilous and illegal journey from India into the forbidden land of Tibet, all the way to the monastery of Yamdring. There awaits a woman with a deadly and ghostly secret, an emerald treasure to guard and the invading Chinese Red Army. "The Rose of Tibet" (1962) is Lionel Davidson's second novel. His extraordinary and thrilling tale of a haunted land is among the very finest of its kind and prompted Graham Greene to remark: 'I hadn't realised how much I had missed the genuine adventure story until I read "The Rose of Tibet"'. Its combination of adventure and travelogue is further proof of Davidson's great variety as a writer, and caused Daphne du Maurier to say: 'It has all the excitement of "King Solomon's Mines"'.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Disclaimer: Many years ago I was a friend of this author and proofread the original paperback version of this book, but have lost touch with him. However, I still love the book. And yes, he did use my first name for one of his characters.











This is the first of 3 books in set in the same universe based on an old RPG.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

*A Street of A Thousand Blossoms* by Gail Tsukiyama.

I picked this book up because I liked the cover. Read the 
reviews and bought the hardback. 
I love the way the author develops the characters and the 
story. It was 422 pages, and I would have loved 422 more.
deb


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

One of my favorite science fiction novels/series. It's the story of the colonization of Mars, the relationships the first colonists develop with each other and the eventual "civil war" between those who wish to terraform the planet and those who believe it should be left in it's natural state. I was absolutely intrigued by this book.


----------



## MoriahJovan (Jul 9, 2009)

Both of these are intertwined novellas. The first is classified as erotica, but it's not, IMO. It's more very hot historical (Regency) romance, probably more likely erotic romance. The second is also Regency classified as erotic romance, and I'd say that's accurate. (Although, also IMO, the only difference between these and some other historical romance is that these use the frank terms for sex and genitalia instead of euphemisms.)

*On These Silken Sheet*s by Sabrina Darby










*Behind the Red Door* by Jackie Barbosa


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

John Levitt's "Unleashed" is out today--and it's even on Kindle (book 1, Dog Days is STILL the only one not on Kindle. Hmph. New Tricks, which is book 2, is also on Kindle.)

I reviewed it for BSCreview a couple of weeks ago and reproduced that review on my blog this morning for anyone interested (www.BearMountainBooks.com)



The Kindle version was running a little cheaper than the paper back--about 6.39 I think.

Woot! Good books!


----------



## Dirtylc (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello everyone.

Great recommendations! I will leave you with two of my favorites. These books are free so hopefully you'll be able to spend a little more this holiday season on those you love most.

Mark Twain "The Innocents Abroad"

http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/2976

and

Jon Evans "Beasts of New York"

http://manybooks.net/titles/twainmaretext02mtinn11.html


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think I made a clickable link, but at least I finally figured out the image link. This is one of the best books I have read in years. I got it when it was free, but it would be worth every dime of its current price.

_--good job on the image link! I changed it to a clickable link. Betsy_


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Try John Hart for compelling literary mysteries. I look forward to his next one!
























http://www.amazon.com/John-Hart/e/B001H6PTG6/ref=sr_tc_2_0


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, TC, those look to be right up my alley!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks, TC, those look to be right up my alley!


You're very welcome - I hope you enjoy him as much as I do!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread is now locked. For the December 2009 recommendations, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16185.msg310063.html#msg310063

Betsy & Ann


----------

